
Research: The Average Age of a Successful Startup Founder Is 45 (2018) - manjana
https://hbr.org/2018/07/research-the-average-age-of-a-successful-startup-founder-is-45?gig_events=socialize.login
======
lordnacho
It makes sense that the average is roughly in that bracket, and that you
wouldn't know it if you just read the news.

Someone young starting a company that grows massively is in itself newsworthy
in the modern world. So you tend to think those stories will float to the top
regardless of what industry they're in. On top of that, when is someone young
with no connections or experience going to have a chance? In a new industry,
where everyone is like that. And new industries are unsurprisingly also
newsworthy.

But not everything is some revolution that's about to explode and eat the
world. Quite a lot of new businesses are only identifiable as opportunities by
people who've been in an old business.

For instance a friend of mine just did a seed round for a finance startup that
you'd have problems understanding if you didn't work in fund management. And
of course he has the connections needed to get the first customers. Mid
forties.

Another friend, also mid-forties, is doing the same in pharma. He found yet
another thing that you'd never know was a problem if you hadn't worked in the
industry.

------
itsdrewmiller
It would be interesting to see the valuation-weighted average.

